# javascript mit timer



## Deepthrow (21. Jun 2006)

Hi @ all ! 

ich brauchte einen javascript mit dem nach dem öffnen einer seite beide maustasten gesperrt sind und nach 3 sekunden wieder gehen. ist das so möglich ?? es soll auch keine fehlermeldung oder so etwas angezeigt werden. 
wenn es geht sollte es mit dem ie und firefox klappen.

es soll geschaltet werden damit der disclaimer der ersten seite nicht sofort weg geclickt werden kann. ich habe probiert mir die sache mit selfhtml anzulesen. aber das ist doch gar nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht habe.   die idee sah recht einfach aus, aber ohne script kenntnisse ist das doch recht schwierig. es sollte schon per javascript gemacht werden, mich interessiert auch der code der dahinter steckt

für hilfe wäre ich auf jeden fall sehr dankbar!!!   

grüße aus dem norden

deepthrow


----------



## Einwegdose (22. Jun 2006)

Mach doch einfach einen Enter-Button mit Timer der erst nach n Sekunden klickbar ist


----------



## DeepthrowX (22. Jun 2006)

danke für den tip!

aber es sollte schon so wie die idee ist, realisiert werden!!

GreEtz


----------



## bummerland (22. Jun 2006)

Beide Maustasten sperren ist imho mit Javascript nicht möglich.
Da musst du schon sowas machen, wie Einwegdose vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## DP (22. Jun 2006)

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function Tastendruck (Ereignis) {
  if (!Ereignis)
    Ereignis = window.event;
  if (Ereignis.button) {
    if (Ereignis.button == 1) {
      alert("Linke Maustaste gedrückt");
    } else {
      alert("Andere Maustaste gedrückt");
    }
  }
}

document.onmousedown = Tastendruck;
</script>
</head><body>


Klicken Sie auf das Dokument</p>
</div>
</body></html>
```

hier schonmal ein bsp um die maustasten anzusprechen. dazu einen timer einbinden. läuft der timer, wird halt nicht auf den mausklick reagiert.


----------



## Deepthrow (22. Jun 2006)

es verhält sich komischerweise mit beiden browsern unterschiedlich. jetzt habe ich eine andere idee wie ich es mache.

dafür müsste ich nur einen zähler haben der von 3 runterzählt, und wenn es möglich wäre ohne java. wenn das überhaupt geht. es wird dann einfach eine automatische weiterleitung nach 3 sekunden sein

grüße


----------



## DP (23. Jun 2006)

hier ist dein timer.

http://www.mcfedries.com/JavaScript/timer.asp und hier 2mio andere: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=+javascript++timer&meta=

die tasten triffst du noch oder soll ich vorbeikommen?


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Jun 2006)

Deepthrow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> damit der disclaimer der ersten seite nicht sofort weg geclickt werden kann.



Ich kenne mich in JavaScript kaum aus, aber wenn ich sowas lese,
geht mir das schon über die Hutschnur.

HTML-Seiten sind dazu da, Interessierte mit Informationen zu versorgen
oder auf (auch gewerbliche) Angebote aufmerksam zu machen und nicht
dazu, den User, in welcher Form auch immer, zu gängeln.

Da bin ich froh, JavaScript bei mir ausgeschaltet zu haben


----------

